# M&M outdoors new baltimore, mi



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Stopped by there today to have my strings and cables changed on my mathews switchback. Walked in and in speaking with the owner about the work I needed, my red flag went up immediatly. He started off by telling me I needed these expensive strings / cables and that they where the only strings that would fit my bow because mathews discontinued all other cables. Proceeded to tell me that I need a new peep sight rubber (which I just put on yesterday). Told me that I needed a $20 string loop that was designed for the mathews. Also wanted to put inline string silencers for 25.00 and rambled on on how he was an authorized tech and needed to "tune" my cams, limbs etc... I pretty much told him he was out of his mind and walked out. I understand about having to make a couple bucks because its a mom and pop place but don't try and scam me with a 265.00 to replace strings, cables and string loop let alone. a made up tuneup with the cams etc...

Immediatly left and drove to mjc archery in clinton twp. where they are doing new strings, cables, re doing my string loop, drop away rest, replacing my string stops, and adding 2 limb savers for 90.00 out the door. They Said my cams and everything where perfect and they don't need to be touched. What I liked is that they didn't try to sell me a bunch of crap I didn't need.

M&m are theives and liars in regards of what you need. I think he saw me as an easy target to suck the top dollar out of me. Well sir - my bow is not making your mortgage payment or supporting your shop after the stunts you just tried pulling... I would Stay away from this place for archery work... Go to selfridge bait and tackle or mjc. M&m can take a flying leep!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

M&M set up a used POS Browning bow for me to the tune of $250, he talked me into it and said the draw was corect,WRONG. So I sold it to my buddy , the draw was good for him. 

He took it to M&M , the azzhat sad whoever set it up was a fool and sold him all new stuff.

My friend, who was also my foreman at the time was not impressed and wanted his money back from me.

I told him M&M set it up, he said M&M re set it up.

We both went down there , and after some chatting, he got his money back, plus the money for the other "Junk" parts I paid for:lol:, that M&M put on another customers bow.

I wonder if the guy wearing his colours had anything to do with it?


----------



## Formulazguy (Sep 29, 2012)

I had the owner Mike from M & M Outdoors talk me into spending 180$ on some bull when I brought my 1990 Bear Bow into him. String and adjust everything......at the end of the day, it took him 1 week to do a simple thing and ripped me off.
5 years later, my buddy went there to buy a used bow and he talked him in by getting him a brand new G5 bow(which is out in Memphis). Told him it would take 1 week at most, actually took 3 weeks. Very bad service here! Mike always wants you to think you need something done when you bring your bow in. TRY IT! Buy a new bow and bring it to him and ask what you need???? He will say you need this and that everytime. 
MJC off 15 mile in Clinton Township is your best bet!!! Fast, easy, nice people in there. Don't waste your time with M&M.

M&M is on Jefferson by 22 mile...stay away or you will be ripped off!
He ignores your calls if you have a problem too


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

My buddy took his bow there earlier this month And he charged him 260 for cables and string new loop and silencers on string he got raped hes not happy!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shift7609 said:


> My buddy took his bow there earlier this month And he charged him 260 for cables and string new loop and silencers on string he got raped hes not happy!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


raped, you say? did the guy at least offer him a reach around? lmao this guy sounds like a real winner :lol:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

They used to be at 6mile and Van ****, they would install reel parts for free if you bought tackle there. Good enough as the prices were cheaper than Lakeside.

They then moved to 8 & V.D., newer building, higher prices with no free parts install.

Then they moved to 23 near 94, newer building with higher roof for the prices to rise even higher, with poorer service and rip-off attitudes.


----------

